# Looking for a place to live



## Manj and Illy (Apr 16, 2010)

I have moved to Rhodes and I am looking for a furnished studio in Iayssos?


----------



## Manj and Illy (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Me and my girlfriend are looking for a small place to rent as we have just arrived in Iayssos??


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello. As you are already in Iayssos just start using your feet. Go around looking and asking.There will be a lot of studios to rent at this time.


----------

